# Steel City 25200 Bench Mortiser



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Just recieved this unit the other day and finally set it up. Set up was easy.

I am making an exterior door out of 1 1/2" Red Oak 4-5" wide and was not looking forward to hand mortising that wide of stock.

After set up, I scribed the mortise on both sides of the 5" wide piece and set the bit 3/16 below the cutter and did one side and turned it over and did the other side. Cutting was really easy and fast and dead on accurate from side to side. I used engineer squares to make sure everything was squre to the cutter.

The only con to this machine is the stock hold down that comes with it. The cast part in the front of the hold down sticks out to far and will not allow squaring up on fence. I used clamps instead which worked fine.

I would recomend this machine to anyone who is tired of a hammer and chisel !


----------

